

The color magenta is not physically exist. It's just an illusion of minds. - naruil
http://blog.asmartbear.com/color-wheels.html

======
naruil
It shocks me that the magenta is not on the physical spectrum. It means that
there is no such a frequency that produce the color magenta.

~~~
ajuc
Slightly more common example of "colors" that doesn't exist in spectrum are
white, all shades of gray, and black :)

